# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Το τραγούδι των ιθαγενών  εκτροφής και η εκπαίδευση τους >  Φωνές Καρδερίνας !! Για τους λάτρεις του είδους !!

## karakonstantakis

*Φωνές Καρδερίνας !!

* *

Αρχείο διάρκειας 65 λεπτών με φωνές καρδερίνας. Πρόκειται για συρραφή βίντεο από το yutube τα οποία έχουν μετατραπεί σε .mp3 !!
Είναι διαμορφωμένα έτσι ώστε να υπάρχουνε μικρά κενά για να μπορεί το πουλί να ακούει και να απαντάει σε περίοδο εκπέδευσης !! 
Η ποιότητα του ήχου είναι στα 96 kpbs

http://www.mediafire.com/?skzjg87983zpew8

**Ένα ακόμη παρόμοιο αρχείο μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε από εδώ --->* http://www.mediafire.com/?ps9z577jsw2j5tq

*

Τραγούδι Καρδερίνας για ήχους στο κινητό μας !* 

carduelis 1 ---> http://picosong.com/cdn/de69a66cb62b...4f0940f00a202/
carduelis 2 ---> http://picosong.com/download/3T5D
carduelis 3 ---> http://picosong.com/download/3T5H
carduelis 4 ---> http://picosong.com/download/3T5M
carduelis 5 ---> http://picosong.com/download/3TLk
carduelis 6 ---> http://picosong.com/download/3TLJ

----------


## geog87

ρε Αλεξ δεν μπορω να τα κατεβασω...ασε που χτυπαει το antivirus...εσυ το ανεβασες???ειναι ασφαλες να το κατεβασουμε???και πως??

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Εγώ ανέβασα τα mp3 για τα κινητά !!! Τα άλλα είναι από το διαδίκτυο !! Αν ζορίζεστε με τα 2 πρώτα αφήστε και θα τα ανεβάσω εγώ στον λαγό αύριο !!!*

----------

